# does anyone have any skunks for sale?



## Genie89 (Feb 2, 2009)

im looking to buy a pet skunk. i am willing to travel and would be very greatful if someone could pass on some info. i live in the midlands area. thank you


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

PM Pouchie, her skunks have just had a litter and she is based in Kidderminster.


----------



## Genie89 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

My pleasure, they were only born a few days ago and Mum skunks can be funny things, but all being good she may have a couple to sell. If not, we're keeping our fingers crossed our two lady skunks successfully produce a couple of litters for us this year too


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Im also looking for any skunk sales. Im based in wales and willing to travel a resonable amount. 
x


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

there is a LOT of interest in Koko's litter. carlycharlies 2 females are here for a couple of weeks to be mated though so anyone missing out on Koko's should have the choice of another two litters in a couple of months AND Fixx, Loulou's girlies will hopefully have a couple of litters in the mean time :2thumb: Hurry up though before I bag all those ones:flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

What kind of price are skunks going for atm?

James


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

anything from £300 up to £1000 

depending where you purchase from : victory:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> anything from *£300* up to £1000
> 
> depending where you purchase from : victory:


 emma...you must introduce me to these lovely lovely people....less saving for me! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> emma...you must introduce me to these lovely lovely people....less saving for me! :lol2:


LOL its just the average of what skunks sold for last year :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL its just the average of what skunks sold for last year :lol2:


 cheapest ive found so far is a few hundred more  But still, NOTHING will deter me from getting my own furry black and white poop chute of joy :flrt:


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd love one, but the cheapest i've found one for is £800, where are these £300 skunks =p


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> cheapest ive found so far is a few hundred more  But still, NOTHING will deter me from getting my own furry black and white poop chute of joy :flrt:


LOL an thats not an understatement woman they poop for england lol



Aquai said:


> I'd love one, but the cheapest i've found one for is £800, where are these £300 skunks =p


 
like i said it was an average scale of what they went for last year 

the least i paid was £375 for my black and white classic havoc : victory: the others go up...........in price


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL an thats not an understatement woman they poop for england lol


 lol i noticed today we have domino poop in the spare litter tray in the kitchen, I may frame it :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

All the current prices for 2009 appear to be £500 or above & thats starting with traditional B&Ws, other colours are usualy higher prices.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> lol i noticed today we have domino poop in the spare litter tray in the kitchen, I may frame it :lol2:


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew may stink in time if you do that :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew may stink in time if you do that :lol2:


 Febreeze FTW! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Febreeze FTW! :lol2::lol2:


I have found Oust works better :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I have found Oust works better :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


But it smells yucky! :lol2:

Skunk broody now


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> But it smells yucky! :lol2:
> 
> Skunk broody now


LOL im not :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL im not :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 I should think not! You have enough madam:whip: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> I should think not! You have enough madam:whip: :lol2:


LOL i dont have that many :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I think £500 is a good price for a skunk. I have heard of them cheaper but they were not well handled so id rather pay more for a well handled baby:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

leggy said:


> I think £500 is a good price for a skunk. I have heard of them cheaper but they were not well handled so id rather pay more for a well handled baby:2thumb:


 
yeah £500 is about the average cost for a skunk 

though no matter how well handled all skunks go through a nippy stage and boys can be beggers when they hit sexual maturity too...........i found that one out :lol2::lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Skunk season has not "started" yet, if you are after a skunk this year you may get a few like Pouchies who have the early litter (and they are very cute) but most will be ready for new homes in June-ish onwards. 

One of our girls has gone into attack her mate mode so we shall see, they are now separate

Your best bet is to keep your eyes peeled, do make sure you ask parentage though as theres alot of related stock from last year and you want to be sure you are not getting a wee one thats mum and dad are actually say brother and sister, especially if you want to breed the year after.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah £500 is about the average cost for a skunk
> 
> though no matter how well handled all skunks go through a nippy stage and boys can be beggers when they hit sexual maturity too...........i found that one out :lol2::lol2:


Try a f*cking skunk in saeson!!!!!!! lol she kept me awake ALL last night, and the last 4 nights:bash: she was biting (not that hard) and digging at my hand from about 2am till 7am when i got up... not a happy bunny! lol and shes wee weeing everywhere:whip::flrt: lol but i still love her. 

x


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Lucy_ said:


> Try a f*cking skunk in saeson!!!!!!! lol she kept me awake ALL last night, and the last 4 nights:bash: she was biting (not that hard) and digging at my hand from about 2am till 7am when i got up... not a happy bunny! lol and shes wee weeing everywhere:whip::flrt: lol but i still love her.
> 
> x


what are the signs of a skunk in season then other than behavioural changes?


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

they become very wrestless, and agitated... and will wee everywhere marking their scent for a male to pick up on.
They also become swollen around their back end just above their bum, with bam, she has been putting weight on even though she isnt eating much, their nipples become alot more prominent...

Skunks like it rough so she is now tring to play rough with me to 'get me intersted'!! lol obviously as i am the dominant one over her she turns to me... she will only ever go to my OH if i have really shouted at her lol other than that, she wants to mate with just me... i think she thinks im her b*tch:lol2::flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, sounds like fun lucy!!

genie.. we will have skunks available this season from an established UK breeder, now in his third season of producing some lovely youngsters, some of his from the last two season can be seen in pics on rfuk 

we will be doing a payment scheme for those interested in pre-booking and paying over the course of a few months, prices are expected to be the same are last year, that is 550 for BW's 600 for albinos and 650 for other colours. there should be a few odd colours here are there, champagne/apricot type shades and so on. 

anyone who is interested, let me know etcetc. availability should be from june onwards i would think, and kits, should be available from around 8 weeks old. they will have been living indoors, and be well starated on socialisation by then.



it would be nice to think i will have some young here too of course, from my guys, however, even if mine dont, i know his will!

N


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Nerys said:


> we will be doing a payment scheme for those interested in pre-booking and paying over the course of a few months, prices are expected to be the same are last year, that is 550 for BW's 600 for albinos and 650 for other colours. there should be a few odd colours here are there, champagne/apricot type shades and so on.
> 
> 
> N


 
Hi Nerys, out of interest, are those prices RFUK prices as they differ slightly to Roys website? :whistling2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

leggy said:


> I think £500 is a good price for a skunk. I have heard of them cheaper but they were not well handled so id rather pay more for a well handled baby:2thumb:


It is a good price when you consider the hours that have gone into handling the little beggers to socialise them. Plus as I left it a bit late with the intensive handling last year and kept getting mini sprays it should be double, lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stoaty said:


> It is a good price when you consider the hours that have gone into handling the little beggers to socialise them. Plus as I left it a bit late with the intensive handling last year and kept getting mini sprays it should be double, lol


 
LOL the mini sprays are alot nicer than the bigger sprays :lol2:


----------



## teegsta (Feb 24, 2009)

one stop pets and exotics sell skunks in nottingham there lovely aswell ive held them


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

> _one stop pets and exotics sell skunks in nottingham there lovely aswell ive held them_
> 
> 
> > there arent any for sale at the moment, and are you sure you held them?? which ones did you hold??


----------



## LANEYABC123 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Skunk*

Theres one for sale from someone down here
in Bournemouth
But for £700


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

CAN I HAVE SKUNK CUDDLES FROM ANY1 IN MANCHESTER?!?!.... X x


----------

